# Odd Question... [TUG T-shirt]



## NHTraveler (Jul 18, 2013)

Does TUG sell t-shirts?  I want to know.  If so, I want to get one and where it to my next sales "update".


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.cafepress.com/timeshare

http://www.cafepress.com/dd/38417811

Search Tug Via Google "Shirt"

Westgate (who else)

http://www.wftv.com/news/news/man-says-resort-fined-him-4k-over-his-shirt/nFDKM/


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 18, 2013)

There is a link to the TUG Logo Shop under Member Services on the TUG Home Page.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 18, 2013)

I think you can have your own made up or even make your own using iron on transfer paper and your computer with an ink jet printer. 

I working on one that's clear enough so they know what im saying but not so in their face that they throw me out. Have you seen the timeshare brokers office across from Ocean Walk in Daytona Beach? Like that


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a dwindling collection of old shirts (with the old logo) that ive been giving out to random events (like 5000+ posts) etc.

but for general purpose, the cafepress shop will print out whatever you like (is no profit there for TUG, in case anyone asked...its set to $0)


----------



## NHTraveler (Jul 18, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> I have a dwindling collection of old shirts (with the old logo) that ive been giving out to random events (like 5000+ posts) etc.
> 
> but for general purpose, the cafepress shop will print out whatever you like (is no profit there for TUG, in case anyone asked...its set to $0)



Brian, will we be able to eventually get merchandise with the new red logo...like your avatar?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah - after he gets rid of all the old stock!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 18, 2013)

believe that is available on the cafepress site already?  if not im sure i can upload the graphic if I can find the original hires version!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 18, 2013)

well that was easy enough

http://www.cafepress.com/mf/79894584/tug-oval-logo_tshirt


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 18, 2013)

ok ive added the new image to all the products in the logo shop...if anyone wants them now.

last order was in 2010, so its not like they are hot sellers =)


----------



## NHTraveler (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks Brian and those who responded.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 18, 2013)

If you can get the red logo on the hats I'll be buying one.

I made some business cards with the red logo(hope it's not a TM infringement) and passed a few out on my last vaca.  The hat will be a nice compliment to the cards.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 18, 2013)

should be able to put the logo on anything...ive updated the main shop to show that logo

http://cafepress.com/timeshare

I dont mind folks printing that stuff out for advertising purposes.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 19, 2013)

i got a popup when i was editing the store offering me 15% off any one item/order


GK89SACKX8R5


only good for a single time, so if anyone was thinking of getting something...feel free to use that code =)


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 19, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> i got a popup when i was editing the store offering me 15% off any one item/order
> 
> 
> GK89SACKX8R5
> ...



.


Even though the hat on the main page shows the black logo, when I click on it to order it does show the red one.

I'm ordering a shirt and hat now.  The code would not take for the hat but when I added the shirt it gave me the 15% off.  Thanks for the code Brian.


----------



## kwindham (Jul 19, 2013)

I order stuff occasionally from cafepress.  They send me codes all the time.  The codes are only good for "select" merchandise but it never tells you that up front!!  smh  Just FYI for csxjohn.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 19, 2013)

kwindham said:


> I order stuff occasionally from cafepress.  They send me codes all the time.  The codes are only good for "select" merchandise but it never tells you that up front!!  smh  Just FYI for csxjohn.



I edited my post above to show that the code worked for a t shirt.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## kwindham (Jul 19, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> I edited my post above to show that the code worked for a t shirt.  Thanks for the info.



Good deal.  I find sometimes if I "play" with the code using something very similar or a different item with the same logo the code will work!


----------



## NHTraveler (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow...cafepress doesn't mess around.  my shirt shipped out today...


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 20, 2013)

i notice the cafepress discount shows up when i browse the tug facebook page...not sure if its a roaming ad that anyone can see...but worth a shot =)


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 20, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> i notice the cafepress discount shows up when i browse the tug facebook page...not sure if its a roaming ad that anyone can see...but worth a shot =)



They were going to give me a 15% discount on my next purchase if I let them post on FB on my behalf.

I will "like" them on face book but I don't let companies post on my behalf.  If you allow it, companies will make posts and it looks like you made them when it's just them advertising to my "friends."  Reminds me of the TS sales people wanting the contact info for my friends so they can offer them timeshares.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 26, 2013)

My shirt and hat came today, they look great with the red lettering in a black circle.  Just what I was looking for.

With these and the cards I made up, I am prepared to spread the word!


----------



## NHTraveler (Aug 8, 2013)

Love the shirt.  I liked it more when I looked at the tag and the brand was Gildan.  I find Gildan shirts to be really comfortable.


----------



## cmh (Sep 8, 2013)

WOW!  I never knew there were sooooo many TUG products available!  :whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 9, 2013)

haha, thats just cafepress...they will print the logo on any of the "products" they have in their shop.

everything from handbags to office clocks!


----------

